# stump grinding depth



## darkstar

i have a customer who is requesting her stumps be ground 18 to 24 inches deep is this normal ... we usually grind about 8 inches deep ... these stumps are gigantic plus they are going to covered with about 12 feet of dirt ... anyhow i have to grind them really deep do you guys usually grind that deep ? dark


----------



## R Schra

No, we let our contractor for stumps grind a 30cm or so. when a client wants it deeper and main roots grinded growing away from the trunk it will cost more. So deeper and further grinding is no problem. they have to pay for it. Just make sure that the estimate quotes 'basic' grinding as the main trunk and youre usual depth. All in addition to that will cost more.

[edit]
as for that grinder in the pics, its home made i think some 12 years ago. its massive. in those years its been modified several times. (its sweeps up/down now with piston instead the tractor lift and a sweep left/right instead relocating the tractor) the guy has 3 for himself and i believe he build some more for sale. They are specialized in stump and brush clearing. we cant buy and run a grinder ourselfs for the prices he calculates


----------



## darkstar

nice grinder.... wow


----------



## ORclimber

If it comes up I tell customers my machine only goes down 13". And 12" deep has been enough to get under all but a few I've done.

The city water dept. wants stumps ground 18", but that's where they're sticking pipes.


----------



## Stumper

If someone wants extra depth that is fine with me-the cost simply increases. In my area I find that I usually break through the bottom of the stump at 12-18 inches deep-but naturally there are nasty exceptions-therefore my bid sheet says standard grind is 6-8 inches below grade. "complete grind is through the bottom of the stump or 22 inches deep.


----------



## Dadatwins

Normal for me is 8-10" below grade is enough to get to the bottom of most stumps my area except for the pines that go on forever. More grinding, more time, more debris to move, just adds more $$$ to job. What type of tree was the stump and why does homeowner want is down so much?


----------



## DDM

I Do Removals for 4 pool Companies that will be installing an inground pool. They want the root ball completely ground out.This cost less than having them Dug out and hauled off.
Depending on what kind of tree it is I have ground down 30" to bust thru the rootball.
Usually grind to full depth then use the bobcat to dig down and clear the grindings for another Pass.With a 48HP Diesel grinder it really doesnt take that long.
Typical stumps I Ask the customer what there plans are for the area and grind accordingly. If they want grass 8-10" If there going to park there about 2".The 2" Deep stump will give them a firm surface for many years.


----------



## Lumberjack

We normally go 10-12" deep.

24" isnt normal, but its doable. Staying in the dirt cost more than grinding wood of equal volume due to accelerated wear to the teeth.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

6 to 9 inches, can go to 12, but don't usually have the need
if the customer wants grass, about 6 inches and I will level the area.

cant imagine why/how grinding to 24-30 inches to get the whole root ball would be cheaper than digging it out with equipment.
don't know anyone around here that grinds more than 10-12 inches


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

Lumberjack, thought of you and your dad today (hope he's doing well
ground a stump that had a guy wire and metal cover from an electric pole in it
tree had grown around it 12 inches or so.
no camera


----------



## lmcc4088

*Concerning depth to grind stumps*

I have been in the stump grinding business for about 8 years. I usually grind about 12 inches using a Rayco RG1625 super Jr., and thats deep for that machine. This year has been dry here in Florida, and have recieved a few calls about surface roots growing sprouts near the recently ground stumps. It appears that an established root of any size becomes an independent tree. I would advise pricing to remove as many surface roots as possible to minimise complains later. Perhaps someone has a solution to the root problem, I don't.


----------



## Labman

I don't know how deep they ground, but I was disappointed with the one tree removal. It was a 1-2 foot maple that had built itself up above the surrounding area. They essentially left a pitchers' mound sticking up above a flat area.


----------



## ozzy42

ACCEPTANCE OF PROPOSAL




tree trimming 

removal 

hauling

blah

blah 

blah











STUMP GRINDING
All stumps ground 6-8 in below ground level unless otherwise stated.
All wood chips will be pushed back over stump hole unless otherwise stated.
Not responsible for any underground utilities or other obstructions..
Inital here______













_________________________________________________________________

This is pretty much my standard stump grinding .Any thing above ,and beyond is at an additional charge.
Rather than throw in the stump grinding for free,like some do,I will usually haul the excess mulch for free on small,and medium stumps,IF, I removed the tree.

Big mothers with a ton of mulch,,,no can do for free.
Here where i'm at it cost $25 a ton to get rid of back yard waste.


----------



## tree md

I usually grind to 10" - 12" below ground. I have to do three large stumps Friday, two of which have an extensive root system to be ground as well. I always make sure to ask if they want the mulch hauled away or not and want it back filled with dirt. If the customer doesn't want the debris hauled away then I rake the mulch over the hole but it will leave what resembles a pitchers mound. If your in the market to have stumps ground and don't want a mound you need to make sure whoever does it knows you want the mulch hauled away and want it back filled with dirt.


----------



## asthesun

ozzy42 said:


> ACCEPTANCE OF PROPOSAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tree trimming
> 
> removal
> 
> hauling
> 
> blah
> 
> blah
> 
> blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STUMP GRINDING
> All stumps ground 6-8 in below ground level unless otherwise stated.
> All wood chips will be pushed back over stump hole unless otherwise stated.
> Not responsible for any underground utilities or other obstructions..
> Inital here______
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> This is pretty much my standard stump grinding .Any thing above ,and beyond is at an additional charge.
> Rather than throw in the stump grinding for free,like some do,I will usually haul the excess mulch for free on small,and medium stumps,IF, I removed the tree.
> 
> Big mothers with a ton of mulch,,,no can do for free.
> Here where i'm at it cost $25 a ton to get rid of back yard waste.



same here, what city u in?


----------



## PurdueJoe

I understand the disclaimer about underground utilities but I don't know where you are located at but here if you hit an underground line of any sort you are responsible for the cost of fixing it and the cost of the local emergency personal that come out to the job if they are notified. I have my stumps marked if there is any question of me hitting something other then a gutter down spout.


----------



## ozzy42

asthesun said:


> same here, what city u in?



Bradenton


----------



## ozzy42

PurdueJoe said:


> I understand the disclaimer about underground utilities but I don't know where you are located at but here if you hit an underground line of any sort you are responsible for the cost of fixing it and the cost of the local emergency personal that come out to the job if they are notified. I have my stumps marked if there is any question of me hitting something other then a gutter down spout.



We do the same here if it is closer to road,we have them marked.
Biggest thing we run into is usually cable,phone,irrigation pipes,or low voltage wireing for landscape,or driveway lights.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

8-10 inches is good enough for mushrooms and later subsidance. I've seen some shallow scuffing that rotted into a pit in around 10 years.

I will specify the 8-10 below grade, to include soil crown around palisade.

The only reason I've ever ground lower is for construction that did not have large excavators. Most with the biguns wand a high stump to get leverage on.


----------



## Curbside

Mike Barcaskey said:


> 6 to 9 inches, can go to 12, but don't usually have the need
> if the customer wants grass, about 6 inches and I will level the area.
> 
> cant imagine why/how grinding to 24-30 inches to get the whole root ball would be cheaper than digging it out with equipment.
> don't know anyone around here that grinds more than 10-12 inches



Are you kidding. Grinding is by far cheaper and overall faster. Lets see if you using say a Vermeer SC60 TX. Doing a 24" elm stump it would take about 3-5 minutes to grind it to 8-10 inches. Maybe another 3 -5 minutes to grind another 10-20 inches. So maybe 10 minutes. 

Now say bring in a 10 ton excavator to pull stump. It will take maybe 15 minutes to dig it out not to mention load and unload time as well as heavy trailers and trucks that will take to get to the site. Now you got the stump out of the hole now you got to haul the 500lb to 1000lb stump to the dump. Of course if you use a 20 ton excavator you'll get the stump out in a couple of minutes but now you just increase the hauling costs and everything else. 

We often grind the stumps for excavating contractors before they dig just so they don't have to haul those big mothers to the landfill.


----------



## pdqdl

PurdueJoe said:


> I understand the disclaimer about underground utilities but I don't know where you are located at but here if you hit an underground line of any sort you are responsible for the cost of fixing it and the cost of the local emergency personal that come out to the job if they are notified. I have my stumps marked if there is any question of me hitting something other then a gutter down spout.



:agree2:

No amount of disclaimers will absolve you of liability for public utilities. In fact, in Mo & Ks, only the contractor doing the digging (or grinding) can make the call to get the utility locate. They won't talk to the property owner unless that is who is doing the digging.

On the other hand, if you dig up the gas line to their patio grill, that disclaimer might come in real handy.


----------



## tomtrees58

12 " here on L I tom trees


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

pdqdl said:


> On the other hand, if you dig up the gas line to their patio grill, that disclaimer might come in real handy.



Exactly, private UG utilities. Garage/shed service, well wires that with odd runs, irrigation....I've found 3/4" galvanized pipe leading to an old garden hosebib that was engulfed by the tree. they had to turn the house water off and call the plumber.


----------



## TreeClimber57

PurdueJoe said:


> if you hit an underground line of any sort you are responsible for the cost of fixing it



Same here, unless you have already called them out to locate their stuff, and THEY were wrong.


----------



## jefflovstrom

darkstar said:


> i have a customer who is requesting her stumps be ground 18 to 24 inches deep is this normal ... we usually grind about 8 inches deep ... these stumps are gigantic plus they are going to covered with about 12 feet of dirt ... anyhow i have to grind them really deep do you guys usually grind that deep ? dark



Well, I am coming in late I guess, but I have not read further than this first post without reading more. First of all, she is asking and paying you to do what she wants and Second is, she is right. You go deep enough to seperate the stump from the roots and that is usually about 18 to 24 inches. Now , I will read on.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Well, I read on and


----------



## jefflovstrom

Did you bid to remove the stump or did you bid to chase roots? And to some of you guys who say that when I say I will grind the stump- Did you?, or did you just grind to your depth perception? Do sprouts shoot off the roots and they are calling you back? Seperate the stump, even if it is different than your perception. If the roots are seperated from the stump (what ever depth) the landscapers are removing the roots and should be known to be protocol or bid in.
Jeff


----------



## TimberMcPherson

We had to grind about 30 inches down a few weeks ago after the previous company couldnt go deep enough, Not fun but doable


----------

